# New Sewer Camera On its way!!!



## PrecisionPlumb

Found a store local to me that sells sewer and HVAC cameras with 100' push rod color camera and 512 built in Sonde!!!!!! ONLY $1650 and they are awesome. I bought one and they gave me a full demonstration. Comes with a 2 year warranty!!! I give it 2 thumbs up. Made by Pro built tools

Now I just gotta find a scout or navitrac II for a good deal


----------



## Redwood

PrecisionPlumb said:


> Found a store local to me that sells sewer and HVAC cameras with 100' push rod color camera and 512 built in Sonde!!!!!! ONLY $1650 and they are awesome. I bought one and they gave me a full demonstration. Comes with a 2 year warranty!!! I give it 2 thumbs up. Made by Pro built tools
> 
> Now I just gotta find a scout or navitrac II for a good deal


Oh Boy...

You got one of these?
Pro-Built Sewer Cameras


----------



## PrecisionPlumb

It doesnt look like any of those


----------



## Redwood

Have you got a link or, a pic?


----------



## PrecisionPlumb

I went to the store here in dallas so no link but I will take pics when I get back to the shop


----------



## Redwood

Shoulda prolly asked to try a demo unit out...

See if it makes it through a couple of demo days without dying...

Sure sounds like you are in the South Coast Equipment stuff...


----------



## PrecisionPlumb

They are in cali, im in dallas, and this place is probuilt tools, that one is probuilt camera, i dont think its the same. What breaks on the Southcoast ones?


----------



## Redwood

PrecisionPlumb said:


> They are in cali, im in dallas, and this place is probuilt tools, that one is probuilt camera, i dont think its the same. What breaks on the Southcoast ones?


They may be in Cali but they are made in China....
Just like when I go to Rabco they sell many cameras but make none of them there....

I can't give you the low down on South Coast except their stuff is Junk...
I've had the fortune of using Ridgid See-Snakes all along...
But I'm sure UnClogNH can tell you all about them he's had a couple of them...


----------



## PrecisionPlumb

Well I called the tool store and they deny being the same camera. So I guess we will just have to see what happens


----------



## Redwood

Got my fingers crossed for ya...:yes:


----------



## UnclogNH

South coast cameras are crappy.
Don't buy one


----------



## JK949

Besides the electrical issues, the camera heads dont' use sapphire lenses. That makes them scratch easlily. Good cameras aren't cheap. Cheap cameras aren't good.


----------



## damnplumber

*be carefull!*

I was just about to pull the trigger until I googled them and check BBB I changed my mind. If it seems too good to be true...it must be http://www.ripoffreport.com/probuilt-tools/plumbing/lake-forest-california-33186.htm


----------



## Tommy plumber

Redwood said:


> Oh Boy...
> 
> You got one of these?
> Pro-Built Sewer Cameras


 





You're an experienced service guy, what's the best value for the best price? I want to purchase a fiber optic sewer camera but I don't want to blow $10 grand. Are there any decent alternatives to The Ridgid See snake?


----------



## Redwood

Tommy plumber said:


> You're an experienced service guy, what's the best value for the best price? I want to purchase a fiber optic sewer camera but I don't want to blow $10 grand. Are there any decent alternatives to The Ridgid See snake?


My boss gives me a Ridgid Camera to use...
It's good but it is also a bit pricey...

If I was running a smaller shop of my own I would strongly consider a Vu-Rite Camera...

You can read what UnClogNH (Rod) has to say about them at the link below...
I trust his judgement....

http://www.vu-rite.com/component/content/article/81.html

The only argument against them is the lack of a distance counter...
But seeing as the accuracy of those counters is doubtful at best, and if there is a line problem you will be locating the problem is that really a disadvantage?


----------



## TallCoolOne

PrecisionPlumb said:


> Found a store local to me that sells sewer and HVAC cameras with 100' push rod color camera and 512 built in Sonde!!!!!! ONLY $1650 and they are awesome. I bought one and they gave me a full demonstration. Comes with a 2 year warranty!!! I give it 2 thumbs up. Made by Pro built tools
> 
> Now I just gotta find a scout or navitrac II for a good deal


Never heard a good story about buying a cheap camera for sewer.

Time will tell as always........


----------



## Tommy plumber

JK949 said:


> Besides the electrical issues, the camera heads dont' use *sapphire lenses*. That makes them scratch easlily. Good cameras aren't cheap. Cheap cameras aren't good.


 






Thanks. Never knew quality cameras had sapphire lenses.


----------



## plbgbiz

Redwood said:


> ...The only argument against them is the lack of a distance counter...


Vu-Rite does not use a sapphire lens either. It is regular glass with a clear vinyl laminated on it. I am on my second lens and getting ready to order a third. The first one cracked and the laminate is separating from the second.

Lack of integrated viewing/recording equipment is also a huge negative.

It is a feel good purchase dealing with a mom and pop shop that is really trying hard. But even though it is a decent camera, I will never buy another. They need to get quality a lens and a smaller integrated package. My next purchase will be another Ridgid.


----------



## AssTyme

plbgbiz said:


> Vu-Rite does not use a sapphire lens either. It is regular glass with a clear vinyl laminated on it. I am on my second lens and getting ready to order a third. The first one cracked and the laminate is separating from the second.
> 
> Lack of integrated viewing/recording equipment is also a huge negative.
> 
> It is a feel good purchase dealing with a mom and pop shop that is really trying hard. But even though it is a decent camera, I will never buy another. They need to get quality a lens and a smaller integrated package. My next purchase will be another Ridgid.




Nothing/nobody beats Ridgid in video inspection equipment as says the price.


----------



## Redwood

plbgbiz said:


> Vu-Rite does not use a sapphire lens either. It is regular glass with a clear vinyl laminated on it. I am on my second lens and getting ready to order a third. The first one cracked and the laminate is separating from the second.
> 
> Lack of integrated viewing/recording equipment is also a huge negative.
> 
> It is a feel good purchase dealing with a mom and pop shop that is really trying hard. But even though it is a decent camera, I will never buy another. They need to get quality a lens and a smaller integrated package. My next purchase will be another Ridgid.


How did you replace the lens and what did it cost?


----------



## Cuda

I have even cracked the Ridgid camera by going through a cast iron roof vent and lost my grip, camera went wack! at the bottom, cracked camera head. Everytime I am forced to go through a roof vent I remember it all over again.


----------



## plbgbiz

Redwood said:


> How did you replace the lens and what did it cost?


The first they sent for free. After that they are about $45 each.

Takes about 5 minutes with an allen wrench. I put a piece of Lexan in for a temporary fix and it lasted a couple of weeks before it was too scratched to use effectively.


----------



## Epox

I had the South Coast and lived in a 4k nightmare for 2 years. It's junk and in my shed out back, looks like new cus it never worked long enough to get dirty. 
Bought the vu-rite and have been extremely pleased. I don't use it every day but have yet to have any issues with the lense, but then again I've not had it even a year but have used it a good bit. As I recall the SCE had saphire lenses so pffft.


----------



## The bear

Cracked the lens on my mini seesnake. Sent it off for repair to Ridgid Service Center. Was told no warranty on camera head. Cost $900.00 for a refurbished B & W camera head


----------



## plbgbiz

Epox said:


> I had the South Coast and lived in a 4k nightmare for 2 years. It's junk and in my shed out back, looks like new cus it never worked long enough to get dirty.
> Bought the vu-rite and have been extremely pleased. I don't use it every day but have yet to have any issues with the lense, but then again I've not had it even a year but have used it a good bit. As I recall the SCE had saphire lenses so pffft.


There may be a direct correlation between the durability of the lens and whether or not the guy using it paid for the camera. :wallbash:


----------



## Epox

plbgbiz said:


> There may be a direct correlation between the durability of the lens and whether or not the guy using it paid for the camera. :wallbash:


Loud and clear brother.:yes:


----------



## Redwood

plbgbiz said:


> There may be a direct correlation between the durability of the lens and whether or not the guy using it paid for the camera. :wallbash:


I don't know about that...
I didn't pay for mine and never broke anything on it...

But, every time the boss tells me to let someone else use it for a job, it comes back broken...:laughing:

He's got a slow learning curve...


----------



## fixitright

Pro built cameras for sale on Craigslist so I looked this up. Part of this was posted here before but scroll down and see the owners response to the complaint. Priceless.

http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/probu...hase-one-technologies-probuilt-tools-s-914153


----------



## dhal22

Ridiculous. Stick with ridgid.


----------



## Drain Pro

A good camera is a solid investment. It may seem like a lot of money up front, but it will pay dividends over time. A cheap camera is a bad investment. It may cost less in the short term, but will not last long enough to pay dividends over the long haul.


----------



## septicguy

We bought the Spartan camera, and what a mistake that was. Big POS. In the first year we had it we had to send it back three times for the same short in the head. So we actually only got to use it maybe 9 months out of a 12 month period. We now are a ridgid only company. I don't have time for equipment that doesn't work.


----------



## sparky

I'm no expert on cameras but if money was an issue I would go with the easy cam camera,seems like a good cheaper camera for the money to me,is it a ridgid??no but not near the cost:yes:


----------



## Will

sparky said:


> I'm no expert on cameras but if money was an issue I would go with the easy cam camera,seems like a good cheaper camera for the money to me,is it a ridgid??no but not near the cost:yes:


EasyCAM is a piece of $hi!t


----------



## plbgbiz

Will said:


> EasyCAM is a piece of $hi!t


Why don't you ever just tell us what's really on your mind. :laughing:


----------



## Will

How I really feel?????? I spent $5000 on a EasyCAM the POS broke on the 3-4 job, the owner of EasyCAM is even a bigger POS and is a coward and will not return my phone calls, emails, or warranty anything. There I said it


----------



## dhal22

I just placed an order for our 2nd camera. 200' Ridgid, the CS65 monitor and the SR20 locator. $11,500 is a lot to swallow but it will pay for itself in a yr or 2.

David


----------



## gear junkie

why did you pick the CS65?


----------



## dhal22

For extra options, ease of use (compared to cs6) and to impress the customer more.


----------



## gear junkie

dhal22 said:


> For extra options, ease of use (compared to cs6) and to impress the customer more.


whoa whoa lol ok...."ease of use" tell me more. What am I missing?


----------



## dhal22

Well, youtube the 2 monitors. Then, I offer you either one for free, which one would you take?


----------



## gear junkie

dhal22 said:


> Well, youtube the 2 monitors. Then, I offer you either one for free, which one would you take?


Just looked at the CS65 video.....honestly.....hate to tell you this....but I'd choose the CS6. I narrate my videos and never type in overlays. If you like it great but not for me.


----------



## Drain Pro

Once I started using Ridgid Connect, I never prepare reports in the field with my CS1000 anymore. That's why I bought a CS6 this time around. I can't justify dropping 2 grand more on a monitor with features I won't use.


----------



## gear junkie

Drain Pro said:


> Once I started using Ridgid Connect, I never prepare reports in the field with my CS1000 anymore. That's why I bought a CS6 this time around. I can't justify dropping 2 grand more on a monitor with features I won't use.


I do the exact same thing. I made my own version of the HQ report that works better for me. Let me know if anyone wants to see it to make your own.


----------



## dhal22

Please enlighten me. Thanks


----------



## wharfrat

any thoughts on cs10?. That is what I am looking at with 200 ft. color non self level. I am soooo close to makeup by a purchase. I called AJ Coleman this morning and I am thinking of shopping at the flow expo. I want a new set hopefully for under 10 k. Is that possible?


----------



## wharfrat

I was close (as of yesterday) to purchasing used. I decided for the amount of money I should just buy a new unit and get my money's worth. Ridgid is the only way to go.A wise man told me; buy cheap, buy twice...


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

wharfrat said:


> any thoughts on cs10?. That is what I am looking at with 200 ft. color non self level. I am soooo close to makeup by a purchase. I called AJ Coleman this morning and I am thinking of shopping at the flow expo. I want a new set hopefully for under 10 k. Is that possible?


You goin to the flow expo? Also are you looking at the 200' mini or full size? Don't know what aj prices the cs10 at. But I know a a 200'mini with a cs6 would run around $6600.00


----------



## gear junkie

wharfrat said:


> any thoughts on cs10?. That is what I am looking at with 200 ft. color non self level. I am soooo close to makeup by a purchase. I called AJ Coleman this morning and I am thinking of shopping at the flow expo. I want a new set hopefully for under 10 k. Is that possible?


Flow expo isn't bad. If I had to buy locally, I'd buy from EPL Solutions. John and Cisco are great to work with and really try to get me back up and running. 

The other game in town is JM McKinney and the owner Jeff is a class A jerk. Larry from them is a great guy however.....sorry to see him around bad company. I asked Jeff if my camera goes down what would kinda service would they provide to get back and running. I was told that Larry will pick up the machine and drop it back off when fixed.....he's only in my area once a week. I asked if I had priority on repairs if I bought from him. All these questions just seemed to annoy Jeff. I spend that kinda money, you need to have my back. 

Under 10k? Should be there. My CS6 and 325 non self level cost about 8300. After getting my new camera head for my mini, I'm using the mini more and more. Still love my full size but now think a mini is the right choice if you're only buying one camera. When you call AJ, ask for Kirk and tell him I sent you. He'll treat you right.

I was talking with someone about AJ tonight and why I like them. The story that came to mind was I bought a count plus for my mini. Plugged it in and instant magic smoke came out. Not good. I called kirk right away and he overnighted me a new countplus with a prepaid envelope to SeeSnake. I didn't have to prove or justify anything....he just made it right. He could've easily handled that "right" but it would've been wrong. Any little savings I see by dealing with another company just isn't worth it. 

Last thing.....for ridgid spring fling. AJ deals with the promotion themself while other companies make you go through rigid for the promotion items. 

You gonna be at the flow expo Wharfrat? A bunch of us met up for lunch, was a real good time. Plus if you got questions, we'll all be there to answer. Hope to meet you there.


----------



## gear junkie

Oh the CS10.....requires 2 batteries and no flip screen feature...plus takes up too much room. Just not worth it. Sticking to the CS6. Plus no ram mount for the CS10 so the buttons are out of arms length


----------



## wharfrat

I will definitely be at the flow expo. 30-40 min from home and co worker is participating in the plumbing competition. cs10 looks Like the ridgid monitor I use now that records VHS. cs6 just looks so different to me. seems small and fragile, all though I have never used one or seen one in person for that matter. I am looking to purchase a full set: reel, monitor and locator. I am pretty much set on 200' mini color no self level, cs10 and navitrack ( scout or navitrack 2). 

Pricing sucks! I just cant see spending5-6k on used. At some point 5-6 is the same hit as9-10...


----------



## cjtheplumber

I'll be back with a photo. For now Ridgid is the only thing I use and the only camera I will buy. Got 10 sets I abuse these things and Ridgid is the only one that will pass the test. The biggest difference is their lenses. Anything else is junk. I had plumbers depot cameras, gator and scooter I think was the other brand. Everytime I send the none Ridgid cameras down a drain I was scare it was going to break. 

The cheap ones will spend more time getting fixed than at the job site. Dont take it from me buy a cheap system and you will see. Buy a seesnake and you can't even compare to anything else. It is simply the best even used ones will hold up better than any new none ridgid brand and that's the true.

Ridgid if you are reading you are welcome and I don't mind a discount on my next purchase just saying...


----------



## ToUtahNow

gear junkie said:


> The other game in town is JM McKinney and the owner Jeff is a class A jerk.


Jeff use to be the regional salesman for Ridgid before he went to JM McKinney. Usually they send their SeeSnake repairs to San Diego. I have to pay shipping but it is back withing 2 or 3 days.

His step brother is a union plumber but worked for me on occasion 20+ years ago.

Mark


----------



## Roto-Rooter

Sticking with my Gator Cam, no problems, good picture and locates are always right on. Had it 4 years with no problem. Love the self level. Travis with Subsurface Solutions has been great to work with also,


----------



## AssTyme

wharfrat said:


> I will definitely be at the flow expo. 30-40 min from home and co worker is participating in the plumbing competition. cs10 looks Like the ridgid monitor I use now that records VHS. cs6 just looks so different to me. seems small and fragile, all though I have never used one or seen one in person for that matter. I am looking to purchase a full set: reel, monitor and locator. I am pretty much set on 200' mini color no self level, cs10 and navitrack ( scout or navitrack 2).
> 
> Pricing sucks! I just cant see spending5-6k on used. At some point 5-6 is the same hit as9-10...





I love my large screened "in your face" CS-10 it's the best monitor for me yet I do wish it had a flip screen button. It also has a sturdy steel cover that folds down to protect the screen and controls when not in use. It has slots for 2 batteries but will run a couple hours with only one inserted also runs off AC power.

Money is not an issue for me. I won't buy cheap looking to get me by for a few years. I buy tools looking into the future, tools that will help me do my job now and in the long run, to my best ability. Looking at a 12" screen helps me see exactly whats going on, lessening the chance of me missing something.

I also use a Ridgid minipak monitor for quick peeks which has a 5.7" screen. What a difference when I bring out the larger CS-10.

I'm a drains/sewers only guy so having to store a CS-10 in my Chevy Express 2500 extended van is not an issue.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

AssTyme said:


> I love my large screened "in your face" CS-10 it's the best monitor for me yet I do wish it had a flip screen button. It also has a sturdy steel cover that folds down to protect the screen and controls when not in use. It has slots for 2 batteries but will run a couple hours with only one inserted also runs off AC power.
> 
> Money is not an issue for me. I won't buy cheap looking to get me by for a few years. I buy tools looking into the future, tools that will help me do my job now and in the long run, to my best ability. Looking at a 12" screen helps me see exactly whats going on, lessening the chance of me missing something.
> 
> I also use a Ridgid minipak monitor for quick peeks which has a 5.7" screen. What a difference when I bring out the larger CS-10.
> 
> I'm a drains/sewers only guy so having to store a CS-10 in my Chevy Express 2500 extended van is not an issue.


I love my CS10 and mini, too. Its portable enough. I never knew it would run off one battery. I just always keep both charged. Being it takes about 30 min per battery to charge when completely drained, its easy to keep up with. I also have a small power inverter on my van so I can charge my batteries while driving.


----------



## gear junkie

ToUtahNow said:


> Jeff use to be the regional salesman for Ridgid before he went to JM McKinney. Usually they send their SeeSnake repairs to San Diego. I have to pay shipping but it is back withing 2 or 3 days.
> 
> His step brother is a union plumber but worked for me on occasion 20+ years ago.
> 
> Mark


And there's another difference....EPL solutions does the repairs in house. So if I understand right, JM makes you pay shipping because they're not trained as a shop to do the repair? Not good imo.


----------



## ToUtahNow

gear junkie said:


> And there's another difference....EPL solutions does the repairs in house. So if I understand right, JM makes you pay shipping because they're not trained as a shop to do the repair? Not good imo.


I'm not sure if it was because of the repair or what the story was. I just know I dropped it off, they sent it to the manufacture and I got it back the next day or so without a charge for the repair. I just know it was faster than waiting for parts.

Mark


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

wharfrat said:


> I will definitely be at the flow expo. 30-40 min from home and co worker is participating in the plumbing competition. cs10 looks Like the ridgid monitor I use now that records VHS. cs6 just looks so different to me. seems small and fragile, all though I have never used one or seen one in person for that matter. I am looking to purchase a full set: reel, monitor and locator. I am pretty much set on 200' mini color no self level, cs10 and navitrack ( scout or navitrack 2).
> 
> Pricing sucks! I just cant see spending5-6k on used. At some point 5-6 is the same hit as9-10...


Call me if you want me to swing down so you can demo my cs6, can even schedule it on a actual job to get a real idea..no biggie


----------



## gear junkie

ToUtahNow said:


> I'm not sure if it was because of the repair or what the story was. I just know I dropped it off, they sent it to the manufacture and I got it back the next day or so without a charge for the repair. I just know it was faster than waiting for parts.
> 
> Mark


Oh got it. Nevermind my last comment.


----------



## gear junkie

Oh another thing with the CS6...when playing back the video to the customer, you can flip it around so they can watch it "self level"


----------



## MACK ATTAKK

I have the 200' see snake. I can't imagine the benefits of having a mini. The cable isn't very sturdy when pushing it. Please tell me some benefits. Other then it takes up less space.


----------



## gear junkie

MACK ATTAKK said:


> I have the 200' see snake. I can't imagine the benefits of having a mini. The cable isn't very sturdy when pushing it. Please tell me some benefits. Other then it takes up less space.


I have them both, full size 325 and a mini. I often go through 2" vents and have to inspect a 6" lateral. In this scenario, I prefer the mini with a skid vs the full size on the bottom. Also I can carry the mini and camera in one hand up the ladder. I do like the full size but believe theres a place for both. However if I had to pick just one camera, it would be the mini.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

MACK ATTAKK said:


> I have the 200' see snake. I can't imagine the benefits of having a mini. The cable isn't very sturdy when pushing it. Please tell me some benefits. Other then it takes up less space.


It takes up less space!....oh!..never..mind:laughing: But really! I've been running the mini for 5 months now for all residential and commercial, it can go down 1-1/2" cast iron lines as well as a perfect job on 4" with a skid. Granted my furthest push so far has been only 160' but it handles multiple bends. It's the perfect one camera system.


----------



## Plumbducky

Just ordered the mini 200' and the cs6 yesterday.


----------



## Drain Pro

Plumbducky said:


> Just ordered the mini 200' and the cs6 yesterday.



Mine should be on the way.


----------



## Plumbducky

Now to figure out which locator to get?


----------



## Cuda

I say this over and over "If you do any digging then any of the seektech units are your best choice" if you do not dig then either of the navitrack units are good, the scout if only doing sonde work less than 10 feet deep and the navitrack II if doing water pipe or line locates or deeper sewer sonde work.


----------



## Plumbducky

Cuda said:


> I say this over and over "If you do any digging then any of the seektech units are your best choice" if you do not dig then either of the navitrack units are good, the scout if only doing sonde work less than 10 feet deep and the navitrack II if doing water pipe or line locates or deeper sewer sonde work.


Which would be better the sr20 or sr60?

Have used the navitrack 2 and located to 17' deep.


----------



## dhal22

Placed an order for the 200', cs65 and the sr20 today. A big chunk of cash but I can't wait for my toys.


----------



## Cuda

Plumbducky said:


> Which would be better the sr20 or sr60?
> 
> Have used the navitrack 2 and located to 17' deep.


I think AJ Coleman has the sr24 priced the same as the sr-20 and since the sr-20 does not have a usb port for updates even if you won't use the gps feature I would want the sr-24 since it the newest design. I use the sr-24 more than the sr-60 because it is lighter and does 98% of my jobs. Also I think in the future the sr-60 will soon be replaced with a bigger brother more like the sr-24.


----------



## Plumbducky

My new toy came tonight










Waiting patiently for a charged battery so I can camera my sewer.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Cuda said:


> I say this over and over "If you do any digging then any of the seektech units are your best choice" if you do not dig then either of the navitrack units are good, the scout if only doing sonde work less than 10 feet deep and the navitrack II if doing water pipe or line locates or deeper sewer sonde work.


Soooo, what benefits are there to using the seektech units for digging? Over the navitrak which is what I use.


----------



## Cuda

Here is the way it works: You start tracing a line with the navitrack and all is going good then distortion starts making everything crazy and the line and the signal distort, you go back and reset the clamp and the ground rod (being the most important) but no change happens then you start to guess where the line is or move past the area then the line you where tracing the signal comes in good again so you continue. But then you dig down in the area where the distortion was and find another line you knew nothing about but are glad you did not shovel thru it! But if you had omniseek from seektech then you would have seen the line and really been prepared for it to be there. It only takes one strike into a line to ruin your day (or week) and that is where the seektech line goes beyond the navtrack line with features that can save your azz. I never say this to not make ridgid upset but there really is no place for the navirack II as it is a dumbed down version of the sr-60 for near the same price.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Wow! I've seen it, but never really read about it til just now! I do a quite a bit if underground work and I may need to grab one of these. Thanks cuda!


----------



## ToUtahNow

For those of you fortunate enough to be able to attend both the GLAA Trade show and the Pipe Pull demo, please save some questions to ask the Ridgid Rep at the Pipe Pull demo. This guy is driving in from out of State so I don't want Ridgid to be sorry they sent him. He will let you hands on demo anything he has in the truck.

Mark


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

But the SR60 is made by ridgid!


----------



## ToUtahNow

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> But the SR60 is made by ridgid!


Yes and that is why your should let the salesman who will be at my house let you do a hands on demo. If you get all of your questions answered the week before at the trade show, he will be a very lonely guy.

Mark


----------



## gear junkie

ToUtahNow said:


> Yes and that is why your should let the salesman who will be at my house let you do a hands on demo. If you get all of your questions answered the week before at the trade show, he will be a very lonely guy.
> 
> Mark


Rick will keep him busy.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

gear junkie said:


> Rick will keep him busy.


Ill be lucky to get past hello.....:laughing:


----------

